# Dollar store skull mass corpsing



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's a familiar look and technique for corpsing. It ended up pretty chunky, but I was able to make a whole skull in a matter of minutes. This would be great when many skulls need to be corpsed in a short amount of time.
I only used great stuff, paint and stain (and you can probably skip the stain).


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Very cool! Nice transformation!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent results with a simple method and for group skulls very cost effective.


----------

